# where on earth to start...



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

im looking at buying a horse. in all honesty i have no idea where to begin! it wont be for a year or so, so i have plenty of time to research.

i currently show shire horses, and i do want one, but Im also looking for something lighter to go out with the hunt on. 

Ive been looking on horsemart at different horses, but have no idea what i actually want.

i look at horses and because im used to being around shires at 19 odd hands, everything else looks small  im 5ft 4" so what size horse do you think i should be looking at? 

im starting my riding lessons again to get back into the swing of things, and get confidence up. 

there's certain colours i prefer, and i do prefer cobby types (its the shire influence) but would be they be too heavy to be out hunting on?

any help would be great!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey, considering you don't or probably don't want something too small... Maybe 16hh+ And since you're used to Shires, bigger horses shouldn't be a problem. But if you want to hunt, you'd be better off looking for something that has hunted for a fair while. My boss hunts, she has two main hunters right now, Charlie who's about 16.3hh i'm guessing, is just turning 20 years old and he's taught her partner how to ride and taken him hunting... Whereas her new hunter, is 5 years old, he's a little bit smaller than Charlie, but he's very green and has been naughty on outings... So it will vary with what you're after and your experience. 
And no... Cobs are not too heavy to hunt with, i've seen big hairy fat cobs out hunting. And my own boy who is a Clydie X (not particularly heavy really) has hunting in his early life long before we knew him. So if you want to get a cob, don't let the hunting put you off, as cobs are perfectly capable of doing anything any other horse can do! Despite what anyone says, "Cobs Can" is the way it is. 

I would try looking on Horse Quest as well, they're not too bad for horse sales. Also Horse & Hound, both magazine and website. 

But always go and check out the horse, and if you like it arrange to come back again and see it another time. Get a vet to come and take a look, and maybe a drug test? You don't want to be landed with something that looks placid and calm on viewing, then when you get it home it turns into the demon horse you can't even get near let alone ride!
And when you go to see it make sure you do things with the horse, watch the current owner/handler with it, then do whatever they do yourself. As horses can and do behave differently with other people. 
Slight example, the horse i keep my horse with, sometimes get naughty to catch with me, and i believe it's because i've started riding him, as he's naughty like that with the young girl who shares him too... But he never runs away from my boyfriend who has never ridden him. Also my horse Boycie, can be slightly naughty with new people and attempt to pull them whilst being led or to stop or something silly, never dangerous though hehe.

Hope the search goes well!


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

As you're not sure exactly what you want, maybe a share might suit you in the meantime - it could give you a chance to try a couple of different horses? I've seen quite a few advertised for share because owner is pregnant and needs some help, maybe that sort of thing would suit as both parties would know it is intended as a short term arrangement.

There are also people who just want help exercising their horses; again this could give you a chance to see how you get on whilst also building your riding confidence.

Then in a couple of years when you're ready to buy you'd have a better idea of what size/breed/temperament you want to look for. Any horse will seem small compared to the shires you're used to but maybe once you're back into your riding and being around other breeds you might decide you want to go for something completely different!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Cobs are, despite their chunkyness very athletic and would be able to hunt  I love them and would never go back to a warmblood horse again.

Not mine but gives you an idea 
Cob jumping - YouTube


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Cobs certainly can! A friend of mine, Omar, wrote a book to help. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cobs-Can-Omar-Rabia/dp/0851319769

The right cob can pretty much turn their hoof to anything. :thumbup1:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say, it has been about twenty five years since I was involved in buying a horse but I seem to remember that you cannot know anyone until they try to sell you a horse!

Do be careful and take someone with you who knows what they are doing. I can see you have experience of shires, but if you are looking to do something else like hunter trials, it is all a different ball game.

I remember someone who lost her beloved pony to colic and being anxious to her a new one, her mother bought one in a hurry which had been doped for the interview. Girl could not handle him at all and when she went to sell him on, she had her arm in a sling as an excuse for not riding him for the buyer. There was nothing wrong with her.

I also know of people who have bought a five year old which turned out to be more like 25, though I expect you would know this yourself.

We had a beautiful New Forest pony who raced over the jumps at the owner's yard and they very kindly offered to deliver her in their lorry to save us hiring a trailer.

Turned out she refused to go in a trailer after a bad accident and would only jump at home in her own field, never at a show. She also would not ride out without the company of another horse.

Just a couple of the little tricks people will try to offload a horse, so do be careful.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for all the replies. i have people who are more experienced in buying horses that will help out.

i think i may go for a cob type between 15-16hh. i will have my shire one day though!


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

With a cob it goes on weight more than size 

As a rough guide for a heavy cob look at a stone a hand so a 14hh could take 14 stone, if it's a medium weight cob 3/4 a hand and a light weight cob 1/2 a hand - used as a rough guide only - there are always exceptions to the rule  There a good page on FB called Proper Cobs with lots of knowledgeable breeders and owners on there that have happily answered my daft questions without making me feel silly


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

How much do you weigh? Basically, I have friends who think its great to have this 16hh horse despite the fact they are about your height, weigh 6 stone and the horse can barely tell they're there  Half their problem is they go for something bliddy flight too and then wonder why the horse gets worse and they can never manage it 

I'm 5'9, I've regularly ridden anything from 13.2-16hh. Generally speaking if I was going to buy a horse I would want something 15.3-17hh for my height. I cba with anything taller because I do like them to have personality but its too easy to get shoved around the bigger you go. Much easier to kick them into touch when they are within reach..!

Providing you know what you're doing on a horse it doesn't really matter. I think I look borderline to tall on anything smaller than 15.3hh. I wouldn't say no but they would have to be pretty special for me to want to own it.

Cobs are pretty good, I used to ride a 14.2hh who was lovely. He wasn't forward going as such but you never needed to nag at him to walk on. Forward going to me means you need to hold them back a bit, he wasn't like that but would become that way if you asked him to. He was really lovely, good at dressage too and loved long hacks.

Just don't be in any hurry, if possible ask if you can take them on a month's trial. If its local, even keeping it at that yard for the trial maybe. I'd take someone you know knows what you want and go back several times.


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally I would go for a steady cob great for building confidence and usually a solid ride!

Glad to hear you have someone to go with you for viewing always sensible to have a second opinion when buying a horse!

Good luck with your search and hope you enjoy getting back into the saddle!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I hunted a shire x cob who was 15.3hh was fine, stayed out all day, jumped easily to 3ft 3" and was very safe. 

I also watched my OHs Clyde x cob plough horse clear 5ft fencing!!!!! 

Get riding again and find a loan/ share for now. I have been in and out riding, driving and intend to do some agricultural showing with heavies this year and not entirely know what i want right now. if you go up Scotland way there are a few Clydesdales that hunt and Robert Sampson hunts with Axle his Percheron ( breed I will own one day). You may find what you want in a breed you know.

But you you never know some horses have a habit of finding you, rather than you finding them, as did my mare.......


----------



## villa143love (Feb 20, 2013)

Do anyone have Zebra living in their house?

Why does horses more exclusive than zebra?

hmmm.. hahaha


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> I hunted a shire x cob who was 15.3hh was fine, stayed out all day, jumped easily to 3ft 3" and was very safe.
> 
> I also watched my OHs Clyde x cob plough horse clear 5ft fencing!!!!!
> 
> ...


i absolutely adore my shires, and in my heart thats what i want! showing starts again soon.. peterborough on the 15th yey!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love to go hunting but can't hack out on my mare.. too many issues. Do you have to have your own horse to hunt or are there places where you can 'hire' a ride?


----------

